
Debugging Abstractions: The Benefits of Mindfulness for Software Engineers - sciencewolf
https://algodaily.com/blog/debugging-abstractions-the-benefits-of-mindfulness-for-software-engineers
======
sciencewolf
I wrote this as I recently picked up meditation (in the past year) and have
found tremendous benefits professionally. This article explores exactly why
this happens.

